# Cling-Ons and shaving the tail



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph's fur is prone to cling-ons (poop) for some reason. I figured because his fur is short all over this would be avoided, but I guess not. He was just groomed this week and I asked the groomer to leave the body one length as per usual, but do the Poodle feet and face (shaved right down) as per usual but this time take the bum area right down too (meaning the base of the tail underneath and what not). I wasn;t sure of the specifics, how this should be done, what area etc., but they didn't ask questions so I assumed they knew what I meant. Well, the tail and everything is the same length as the body and guess what? Cling-On's! grrr. So, I suppose my question is: IS that not a normal thing to ask? I know Ralph doesn't have the regular Poodle do, and he has an un-cropped tail, but I didn't think it was too weird to ask for the sanitary area to be shaved down like his mouth and feet are. What should I have asked for? Am I at fault here or should I call the groomer and have them fix it?

I couldn't get a good shot at his tail/bum, but here you can at least see the coat length and the face length. I Assumed some part of his undertail/bum would be trimmed down to face length, instead it is coat length and is getting poop residue in it :bathbaby: Ralph and I both hate it when I have to wipe his bum!


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

It's not unusual at all - would be a normal part of all(I think?) 'proper' poodle clips from what I've read from Kalstone's book on poodle grooming.

What I do is shave the underside of Kohl's tail (OK, I shave a ring around the base of the tail for the puppy clip, but you don't need to) and around his anus with a 10 blade. The shaved bit around his anus is only 1/4" to 1/3" wide. 

To find how far from the base to shave his tail, push his tail down so it's against his rump. Measure from base of tail to the bottom of the anus. That's all that is typically shaved. You may even be able to get away with less since all you care about is the sanitary aspect.

Kohl never has poop problems with this clip and his hair is much longer than Ralph's


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Without being an expert here, I would think it's the food more than the bum. Certain types of food are digested differently, that's all. Since I have switched Sunny to mostly raw (premade right now) and smaller amounts of low protein kibble, his poops are.... well....well formed and don't leave much residue? Not sure if I am explaining it correctly, but I think that has as much if not more to do with it than the bum itself.........


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Actually, I think the clip does help. Mind, Kohl's never had longer hair in that area while I've had him, so I can't 100% say the clip makes the difference. But, he has had various types of poop from formed to pudding and none of it ever got caught on him.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Casper is in the teddy bear clip and before that had always been in a puppy clip. His tail isn't docked either and is feathery like a quil but his groomer always does the sanitary area. His bottom is shaved around the base of the tail and unless you lift his tail up, you can't really see it. We don't usually have problems with poop sticking.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

It's completely normal. It is called a "sanitary shave" and I do it on every dog, every breed. (Except for one client quite concerned about modesty for her dog, lol)

It is done with a 10 blade starting an inch above the anus, and along the sides of it. In pets, the entire area between the legs is shaved, also the inside of the legs down to the knees and the belly up to the belly button.

ETA: Go back to your groomer and get it trimmed down. You shouldn't be charged.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Ralph looks quite handsome! The sanitary trim will include shaving the stomach (not all the way up to the chest), around the genitals, and the anus. Some clients ask to shave ALL around the anus and butt to prevent "poop butt" - not sure if this is what you asked your groomer to do? Many groomers avoid giving dogs baboon butts because it looks very silly. Leroy has had hair from shaved, to 1 inch, to 3, to 5-6 inches, and never had a problem with poop sticking to him, unless it's diarrhea. I believe the hair length has nothing to do with it, like liljaker mentioned, I believe it is the food. Poop should be hard, and should be easily picked up with a poop bag while it is still fresh. It should not be slimy or soft, or mushy. Working in a grooming salon, I watch a lot of dogs pooping - the dogs that have softer poops tends to get more poop stuck to them, whether it is a residual on the hairs around the anus, or even the tail. Also, the poop should be hard enough to where you can actually SEE your dog expelling the anal glands on their own. Sorry my reply turned into a discussion about poop! You can shave Ralph's butt however you like... but it may look silly the shorter (and larger area), you go.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Most groomers do a sanitary trim as part of the groom...and the rear is definitely included in a sanitary trim. I always trim all the way around the anus. Nothing to large or noticeable, (maybe 1\4-1\3" all the way around, unless there are mats) but enough to where they won't come back with poop-butt the next time. I would take Ralph back and have them redo that part...they shouldn't charge you for it as long as you don't wait too long. 

ETA: agree with everyone else about the poop, it should be firm and not excessively sticky or soft. If Ralph is getting too many cling ons I would suggest that you consider changing his diet.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi guys, thanks for all the replies. I do know it is affected by his poop, he's a sickly fellow (on the mend) but still has some less than perfect poops. I will give him a little more time to recover and then determine if I should switch foods. It's a tricky thing though, with him still being on puppy food. HE's on Orijen large breed puppy which is 80% protein and 20% fruit/veg NO GRAINS. Not sure what other puppy food would be better? The vet told me she didn't think it was food related because only some of his poops were pudding-ey and not all of them. NOt sure if this is what you guys have seen in your experiences?

Either way, in the mean time I will go back and have them shave the underside of the tail and right around his bum hole (no baboon butt!). The groomer has never done this before. I specifically asked for it to be done the last time and still no.... I wonder if it is time to change groomers.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Some posts here recommend Acana Pacifica, even for puppies. It's not as rich and lower in protein, and made by Orijen.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I always clip close around the sanitary area too, and the first time I did it, my daughter said, Mom the puppies are mooning us! ha, ha. But it's so much more sanitary. However, I do use baby-wipes on their feet and face after they've been digging in the garden and before them come in, so maybe you could just have some of those handy for Ralph?


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

We all DO realize that if we start giggling, we will never stop, right? I mean listen to us all trying to politely describe these things  Our dogs are giggling at us, for sure!

Having just had Ziva's second pro grooming session done, and really her first almost-full session, she just got a full sanitary area treatment. As an uninformed civilian (unlike the pros that have already advised you and you know they're right!), I say YEAH go back and get the sanitary area done. It cannot hurt, no matter whether you do or don't decide that for various reasons it's a good time to switch foods.

In Ziva's case, it wasn't so much the cling-ons that made me grateful for the full sanitary area shave (she rarely has residue there), it was her urinary-area matting. I have no idea what she does, but it's like she must shower-spray or something, because she gets wet in her groin area after peeing, yet her peeing position is perfectly normal from the outside view. (You have to admit, it IS hilarious us trying to describe this stuff!)

I love Ralph, and I hope he is 100% in all his health issues soonest. Ziva is on the Orijen now and for whatever reason her poops are better and firmer on it than they were on the BB Wilderness. It's individual variation and the necessary adjustment(s) I'm sure.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Getting Beau groomed every three weeks: $50.

Having his sanitary done at each and every session?: Priceless.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

frankgrimes, you mention only some of the stools are 'pudding-ey'. Have you noticed any relation to stressful situations and the looser stools? 

I only ask as I have noticed that for Poppy who hated being in the car, and would throw up every journey, that even now after lots of gradual car de-sensitising to the point she pulls to get into the car when we go out now that even a short trip to the local park if she goes into the car will cause her bowel movements within a few hours of the journey to be much softer. It's nothing that has me worried as I can say for certain it is only the stress of being in the car that has her stools loosen up.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Sanitary trimming*

Yes it is a normal part of grooming groomers call it Face,Feet and Tail. That is clipping the underside of the tail for obvious reasons. The only time an owner refused to allow this was one time with a Maltese. It was her personal preference but even in this case there were "issues" for the owner . Issues I assume whe didn't mind...LOL..:aetsch:


----------

